# Gingerbread Data encryption option!



## juv3 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi everyone, has anyone tried the Data encryption option? i'm wondering if the Device encryption option will consume battery or if everything will work normal or slow or any difference when applied besides security??


----------



## juv3 (Sep 5, 2011)

So i guess no one likes the encryption option?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Just dont think anyone really uses it


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

More like it's a known bug that it doesn't work.

It's the reason the update was called off.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> More like it's a known bug that it doesn't work.
> 
> It's the reason the update was called off.


Thought that was an exchange bug? There's a Data Encryption option under Location & Security settings as well.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

The update was recalled because Exchange Sync requires the device encryption to be enabled.

And if you try enabling it you get "not enough memory" errors.


----------



## juv3 (Sep 5, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> Thought that was an exchange bug? There's a Data Encryption option under Location & Security settings as well.


Did you try data encryption yet?


----------

